# Welk resorts



## labguides (Jul 29, 2010)

which of the Welk resorts in Escondido CA is the best?


----------



## BevL (Jul 30, 2010)

We've only stayed at the original, not Villas on the Green or the really new one.  We looked at one of the Villas units, didn't like it as much.  

We really like the layout of the original units.  They have a common living area with a suite on each side with private bathroom, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2010)

Here is a You Tube video of the newest phase - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2n5rcck7F4

Some of the reviews I've read said the older phases look tired and need refurb - has that changed?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 2, 2010)

We stayed in the original villas last in 2007 and they were all refurbished or being finished refurbished at that time.
Liz


----------



## ajlm33 (Aug 2, 2010)

We have stayed at all three phases and are platinum points owners at the resort.

The "original" villas are older and more quaint than the two new phases. I personally prefer the layout of the villa and they are all two bedroom. The rec areas are decentralized and are dated but functional. We enjoy this area the most.

The Villas on the Green are very nice and close the Boulder Springs rec area with all the pool and clubhouse amenities. The "feel" there is like an apartment building and is a bit overcrowded for my taste because of the large rec area. People from the original villas seem to migrate to the pools here.

The Mountain Villas are state-of-the-art nice and generally have better views as they are up the hill from the rest of the resort and isolated from the golf course and the downtown Welk areas. The rec area is on par with Boulder Springs.

That being said, we love the Welk Escondido resort and wouldn't hesitate recommending any of the sections to anyone.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Original*

We own at the original and that is the only one we would stay in.  To me, the newer ones both seem more like a hotel and not a home.  We love the older units, their setup, and comfort.  The newer units remind me of years ago going to a friend's house and his mother wouldn't allow us to sit in the sitting room.  I want comfort on vacation.
Bart


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 2, 2010)

We own at Welk and agree with the above posts.  One thing to consider is the size of unit you need.  The older Villas are all 2 BR 2 Bath units.  The VOG and Mountain Villas are lock off units that provide a large 1 BR and a smaller lock off unit.  The lock off unit in the Mountain Villas is much nicer than the lock off in VOG.  The VOG and the older Villas are also much closer to the small shopping area and theater than the Mountain Villas are.  We love the resort and would definitely recommend it, so it just depends what your needs and tastes are.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2010)

I think we will probably trade into Welk some day, but I just can't figure out why it gets such horrible reviews on Tripadvisor!    I just looked again, and there are some very negative reviews about maintenance.


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 4, 2010)

*Traded for Late April*

OMH!   Those reviews are all over the place!  We traded into a 2BR "original" for April 2011 and now I'm a little nervous about it.  

*Can II traders request a specific unit or at least an upper floor?  *Any way to avoid the freeway noise?  Normally we go to Palm Spring's (Marriott's) post-tax-season but decided to switch it up a little.  Have been to the SD area a lot and don't mind Escondido at all.  Just a little concerned about those TA reviews.  It's like they are either hot or cold with little middle ground.  Ugh!


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 4, 2010)

We have exchanged into the 2 bedroom villas twice and like it.  The first time there were 3 adults and 2 younger children and the second time there were 2 adults and 2 teenagers.  The first time was in March and the second time was in April.  The counters, etc. are a little dated, but like the space and the layout.  Would go back.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2010)

BellaWyn said:


> OMH!   Those reviews are all over the place!  We traded into a 2BR "original" for April 2011 and now I'm a little nervous about it.
> 
> *Can II traders request a specific unit or at least an upper floor?  *Any way to avoid the freeway noise?  Normally we go to Palm Spring's (Marriott's) post-tax-season but decided to switch it up a little.  Have been to the SD area a lot and don't mind Escondido at all.  Just a little concerned about those TA reviews.  It's like they are either hot or cold with little middle ground.  Ugh!



What section did you trade into?


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> What section did you trade into?


II confirmation says:
Resort Code: LW2
Unit 102 2BR


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are the codes with the phases from oldest to newest.

Welk Resort Villas - LW2 & LWR
Villas on the Green - VL2 & VLW
Welk Resort Mtn. Villas - WMX

The question is whether this resort puts you in the phase on your confirmation or not - you probably will have to call them.


----------



## ajlm33 (Aug 4, 2010)

BellaWyn said:


> II confirmation says:
> Resort Code: LW2
> Unit 102 2BR



This is the code for the older section of the resort. All the units are two bedroom and the floor plan is well layed out. There are many sections of this part of the resort spread out over several acres with some building locations/views less equal than others, if you know what I mean.

There are still many fixed week owners in this section of the resort who get priority on their building unit. Next, Welk points owners reserving a week in this section get first dibs on the buildings/views before exchangers (at least that is what I have done and been told). You might want to seek out a map and get an idea of the resort layout and then see if you can request a certain building or view directly with Welk.

That being said, the entire resort is fantastic. In fact, I just made my 2010 reservation today for the first week in November at the Mountain Villas. :whoopie:


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 4, 2010)

ajlm33 said:


> ...the entire resort is fantastic. In fact, I just made my 2010 reservation today for the first week in November at the Mountain Villas. :whoopie:


OK, that's really helpful.  Clearly I'll be researching and making phone calls to the resort prior to arrival.

Since you're a Marriott owner how does this location compare to the PS Marriott's, other than the obvious desert vs sort-of coastal?


----------



## mjkaplan (Aug 4, 2010)

We were just there in the older villas (Welk Resort Villas) and have owned there for many years.  The addition of the newer pool areas have been wonderful but we still love the layout of our villa better than the newer ones.  Both of the other villa groups are designed as two adjoining one bedroom units, the larger side with a full kitchen and the smaller side with a limited kitchen, both with a seperate living room area.  The newer villas are more elegant and have flat screens and granite counters but feel more cramped.  The older villas are a bit dated but are much roomier.

Now here is some great news:  The older villas kitchens and bathrooms are being fully renovated.  The first building is almost done and we peeked in to see it.  The granite counters look great.  The new cabinets are beautiful.  There is new floor tile in the kitchen and bathrooms.  The bathrooms have all new tile and cabinets too.  A travertine look with glass mosaic backsplash.  I cannot wait to arrive next year or the following to see our unit looking fresh and new.

Given a choice we would stick to the roomier layout of the original villas for a family of 4.  The newer villas would be ok if it was just 2 of us in a on bedroom.


----------



## ajlm33 (Aug 4, 2010)

BellaWyn said:


> Since you're a Marriott owner how does this location compare to the PS Marriott's, other than the obvious desert vs sort-of coastal?



Welk's location is in a valley several miles inland from the ocean but close to the I-15 freeway that gets you everywhere. The beach is about a 30 minute drive. San Diego is about 45-60 minutes away (depending on traffic). L.A. is a couple of hours away, at best. There isn't much night life at the resort with the exception of the theatre. I find the location very peaceful and relaxing. The grounds are expansive and well maintained.

I have only driven past the PS Marriotts but they are in the middle of the desert close to the city of Palm Springs and miles from really anything but beautiful golf courses. They looked great from the outside. Maybe a Marriott PS owner can chime in with more details.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 4, 2010)

We have owned at Welk for many years and have traded into each of the Marriotts in Palm Desert.  In fact, we are in the process buying a resale at DSI.  We love both locations and all of the resorts.  As noted by a previous poster, the location of Welk is inland, but very accessible to everything.  The grounds are beautiful.  You are also close the the wine country in Temecula (20-25 minutes), Wild Animal Park which is affiliated with the San Diego Zoo, and 30 minutes to Carlsbad beaches.  With the renovations being made at Welk, the rooms in the older villas are roomy and will be very nice.  Have fun.


----------



## eal (Aug 5, 2010)

I loved it at Lawrence Welk in Escondido.  We spent a week there in the older, larger-unit section last February.  I woke up the first morning and promptly booked two weeks for Feb 2011.  There is an amazing variety of things to do close by.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 5, 2010)

We just spent a week with our family at Welk in 3 of the original units. We tried to get all 3 in the same area but since it was July the resort was full and we ended up rather spread out. We are exchangers so don't get first pick but all our units had great views of the golf course. We did request (and received) ground level with only 3 easy steps. Many units, even bottom level, have many steps. Most buildings are 2 story with a few (like ours) only one level.

Our units were all in fine condition and well equipped. Our family enjoyed the convenient barbecues and ate together in one unit often, sharing pots and serving dishes when necessary. The pool at the Boulders area was crowded every afternoon but the other pools were often almost empty.

Disneyland is at least a 1.5 hour drive and we skipped it this time.  Legoland is close and the Wild Animal Park is very close. We bought discounted tickets at the concierge desk and spent a full day at each. 

We've exchanged into Welk many times and always enjoy our stay. The original units are large and comfortable comparable to the Marriott Desert Springs I units in size but they are not lock-offs. We have an exchange into the new Mountain Villas next year just for a change of pace. They are much smaller but decorated fancier, more like the Marriott Shadow Ridge.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Love Welk Resort*

I'm glad to see I'm not alone in loving the older section.  I have said many times how something happens to me when I walk in the door at Welk.  
I relax.  Don't know why and if I ever figure it out my house will be redone to the reason why.  All I know is the weight of the world comes off my shoulders and I can relax.
Bart


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 7, 2010)

I loved reading your post.  I feel exactly the same way.  We'll be at the villas in 2 weeks, and I'm really looking forward to it.  I always feel "at home" when I walk in the door.
We don't care much for VOG. They just seem too confined, and compact.  As others have said, "an apartment feel".  
We spent a week at the Mtn. Villas a couple of years ago, and enjoyed that, too.  We were right across the road from the wonderful pool, and our G-granddaughter was delighted. 
We're trying again to stay at Sirena del Mar in Cabo early next year.  Had to cancel last year. 
We've owned at Welk since '03, and are now Platinum members.  It's our favorite, Marriott notwithstanding. 





Icc5 said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not alone in loving the older section.  I have said many times how something happens to me when I walk in the door at Welk.
> I relax.  Don't know why and if I ever figure it out my house will be redone to the reason why.  All I know is the weight of the world comes off my shoulders and I can relax.
> Bart


----------



## mollydog (Aug 31, 2010)

mjkaplan said:


> Now here is some great news:  The older villas kitchens and bathrooms are being fully renovated.  The first building is almost done and we peeked in to see it.  The granite counters look great.  The new cabinets are beautiful.  There is new floor tile in the kitchen and bathrooms.  The bathrooms have all new tile and cabinets too.  A travertine look with glass mosaic backsplash.  I cannot wait to arrive next year or the following to see our unit looking fresh and new.



This is terrific news!  We are going for the first time next summer.  Hopefully by then, there will be enough refurb'd units that II exchangers can get one too.  I've been really nervous since we got on confirmation, but sounds like there's nothing to worry about but something to look forward to!

One question for regulars, especially during busy season.  In the ground floor older units, can you hear people who are above you?  We typically like to be on the top floors but with two boys, it doesn't seem right for them to be stomping around on others' heads since we don't like it either.  Am thinking that it would be nice to be on the ground floor and let the boys out to play in the "backyard" without having to go down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm quite sure the refurbs will be done by next summer.  We stayed on Melody Hill this time, and were very close to the freeway.  The highway noise has never been a problem for us.  It's more like a hum...white noise.  Once in awhile it will get a bit louder, but not often. I don't think you could be much closer than we were.

We were able to book a week at Sirena del Mar in Cabo fpr next Feb, and we're looking forward to seeing it.  It just opened last November, and it looks really beautiful.

We'll also get 5 nights at the Villas, but can't book that until 60 days out.

We also own at Marriott's DSVII,  and we love it there, too, but I really can't compare them to Welk.  The desert is a whole different feel. The old Welk Villas were built as condos, and they're well constructed, with plantation shutters, and they are very spacious, with a big open kitchen.  
I did kvetch a little about the cleaning they did in the guest area of our villa, but I sure don't understand where all the tacky reviews on TA come from.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am staying in the smaller side of the Mountain Villas unit for the first time this week.  Very nice.  I love this resort.  Lots of golf all around the area.  Tomorrow going to the Del Mar race track, and then hit the beach on Thursday.  Have been to the pool/hot tub twice already.  Am using the computer in the owners lounge right now, which is now free access for 30 minutes.  Great time.


----------



## El Codo (Sep 4, 2010)

*Stayed at VOG and Orig Units, Toured Mountain Villas*

I've stayed at VOG and the original units.  This past summer we toured the Mountain Villas (low pressure salesman that was good about taking no for an answer).

VOG are about 11 years old if I recall.  The outside does look a little tired in terms of needing paint.  The 2 BR lock off unit we stayed in was nice.

4th of July week we stayed at the original Welk Resorts, 2BR (no lock off).  As expected, the unit seemed bigger because of not having two kitchens.  The rooms were nice size.  The bathrooms were large, but dated. The furnishings were similar to VOG.  The problem I had was I could not sit on the couch due to the amount of dust and wear on it.  It gave me breathing problems.

While on tour, we were saw where they had just started refurbishing the original units at a cost of about $50K per unit.  Once completed, VOG is due to be renovated.

We really like the resort and will likely go back again.  Between the two units our preference is VOG because  of the lock off and allowing the kids (not to mention us) some separate space 

Either of the units are fine and we were satisfied with each.

Mountain Villas are nice, new units.  The do feel more crammed than VOG and the original units.  For example, People gathered around the kitchen and eating area would have a tough time getting by due to the table being so close to the kitchen island.  We did hang out at the rec area for Mountain Villas.  It also includes a splash pad, water slide, ping pong tables, etc.

Unless someone is really picky or has very very high standards it's hard to imagine them not being satisfied with a stay at any of the units.


----------

